# FreeBSD white papers?



## Beastie7 (Oct 3, 2015)

Anyone know where I can find FreeBSD white papers? I'm specifically looking for papers on Jails and VIMAGE/VNET related stuff, but anything else for FreeBSD is welcomed.


----------



## protocelt (Oct 3, 2015)

Not sure about VIMAGE or VNET but there are some white papers linked to on FreeBSD's website: https://www.freebsd.org/marketing/


----------



## junovitch@ (Oct 3, 2015)

Also see the FreeBSD Foundation's site: https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/documents/#marketing


----------



## Beastie7 (Oct 4, 2015)

Alright, I'll take a look. Thanks.


----------

